# Sticky  A-Z of Complementary Therapists



## ♥ M J ♥

Hi Ladies

Here's a list of different web sites which should help you find therapists in your area. I would always ask them if they are trained in dealing with people under going fertility treatment.

Hope this list is of help to you all ~ should you find any web site addresses which you would like to be added please send me a PM

Thanks
Emma xx

*A-Z of complementary therapists*

*ACUPUNCTURE*

*Link to British Acupuncture council*

http://www.acupuncture.org.uk/content/PractitionerSearch/searchform.asp

*Find acupuncturists in your area*

http://www.medical-acupuncture.co.uk/patients/find.html

http://www.acufinder.com/list_acupuncturists.php?country=61&city=&Submit.x=42&Submit.y=2

*AROMATHERAPY & FLOWER REMEDIES*

*The Aromatherapy Council *

www.aromatherapycouncil.co.uk

*Link to the Bach remedies web site*

http://www.bachfloweressences.co.uk/

*COMPLEMENTARY THERAPISTS*

*Link to a list of Registered Therapists who are qualified and insured in different therapies( E.g massage-reiki ect&#8230;.)*

http://www.embody.uk.net/

*Institute of Complementary Medicine *

www.i-c-m.org.uk

* EFT *
Emotional Freedom Techniques

http://www.sitdownandrelax.co.uk/ which leads on to further info to www.emofree.com.

*HEALTH KINESOLOGY UK*

http://www.hk4health.co.uk/

*HERBALISTS*

*Search for local registererd herbalists - National Institute of Medical Herbalists*

http://www.nimh.org.uk/about.html

*HOMEOPATHY*

*Web site with info about homeopathic medication*

http://www.homeopath.co.uk/pages/

*British Homeopathic Association *

www.trusthomeopathy.org

*The Homeopathic Medical Association*

www.the-hma.org/ - To find qualified registered and insured homeopaths to consult regarding fertility treatment.

*Society of Homeopaths *

www.homeopathy-soh.org

*HYPNOTHERAPY*

*The Hypnotherapy Association *

www.thehypnotherapyassociation. co.uk

*MASSAGE*

*Link to info and a list of instructors in baby/infant massage*

http://www.iaim.org.uk

*The Shiatsu Society *

www.shiatsu.org

*NATUROPATHY*

*The General Council & Register of Naturopaths*

http://www.naturopathy.org.uk/

*OSTEOPATHY*

*General Osteopathic Council *

www.osteopathy.org.uk

*REFLEXOLOGY*

*List of Registered Therapists who are qualified and insured in Reflexology*

http://www.findareflexologist.com/

*Association of Reflexologists *

www.aor.org.uk

*British Reflexology Association *

britreflex.co.uk

*REIKI*

*Link to info on Reiki*

http://www.reikifed.co.uk/

*YOGA*

*The British Wheel of Yoga *

www.bwy.org.uk

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## LabLover

One of the absolute best sites to use for ALL therapies is www.gotosee.co.uk

You can find any therapist in your area and it gives website links, qualifications etc

It also gives details of therapy centres in your area where there are lots of therapists specialising.  And there are therapists around now who specialise in fertility.

Hope this helps someone

H x


/links


----------



## devi.j

Thanks for posting the British Acupuncture Council site where I found a great acupuncturist. He has recommended two others sites to find those who have post graduate training in fertility treatment.

The Acupuncture Fertility Network - a national group of therapists involved in fertility treatment 
www.acupuncture-fertility.org

Well known author / therapist has recently started an affiliated network of therapist for those who cant get to her clinic.
www.zitawest.com


/links


----------



## Amy14

Great stuff, I'm all for pulling out all the stops and using anything that will help.

I have found acupuncture really helpful.

Theta Healing is another therapy which helps with fertility. This website http://www.fertility-solutions.co.uk has information about using Theta healing and hypnosis to aid fertility, it all has a list of practitioners who have trained to specialise in fertility. (Of which I am one.)

Whatever you choose I would recommend going with a practitioner who you feel comfortable with, just like you would change your doctor if you didn't get on with them, alternative therapists are no different in that you need to gel with them. The process is much more effective if you do.

Amy

/links


----------

